# Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 900er Serie unter Tails



## sok904 (4. Februar 2016)

*Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 900er Serie unter Tails*

Zum Problem: 
Grafikkarte GTX970 wird unter Tails 2.0 nicht korrekt erkannt. Dies führt zu einer mangelhaften Auflösung in 1024x786 im 4/3 Format auf einem Full HD 16/9 Monitor.
Nachdem Tails 2.0 rausgekommen ist, hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass das Grafiktreiber Problem gelöst wäre, jedoch ist dieses nicht so.
Meine Lösungsansätze:
Tails basiert meines Wissens nach ja auf Debian 8 Jessie daher war mein erster Gedanke mir die entsprechenden Treiber für die 900er Architektur zu besorgen. Mit freien Quellen hat dies aber nicht funktioniert, was ich zum Teil auf meine mangelhaften Linux Kenntnisse zurückführe.
Auch der properitäre Nvidia Treiber hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. Ich bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt.

https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers#Version_352.55_64bit_.28nvidia_site_installer.29

Allerdings stoße ich auf das Problem, dass die Konsole im letzten Schritt anzeigt das der nvidia installer nicht gefunden werden konnte. Warum verstehe ich allerdings nicht.

Jetzt habe ich im Wiki von Tails gelesen, dass das Problem im Linux Kernel von Tails liegt und das der Treiber nicht installiert werden kann. Ist das richtig?

Es gibt noch das grundsätzliche Problem, dass ein Neustart bei Tails ja dazu führt, dass alle Daten gelöscht werden. So ist das System ja angelegt. Daher kann ich keine Treiber Installation verwenden bei der Linux neu gestartet werden muss oder gibt es da einen Trick?

Wenn ich schon den Treiber nicht installiert bekomme, gibt es vielleicht ein Workaround damit ich wenigstens eine 16/9 Auflösung bekomme? Es muss ja nicht Full HD sein aber 4/3 ist echt besch...eiden.


----------



## _maxe (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 900er Serie unter Tails*

Auflösung kannst du mit xrandr ändern.
xrandr ausführen, dann bekommst du alle möglichen Auflösungen.
Dann xrandr -s <width>x<height>, und für width/height eben die Werte einsetzen.
Kannst ja mal versuchen ob das unter Tails funktioniert.

Mit den Treibern kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich mich da zu wenig mit Tails auskenne.
Ich würde mich erstmal fragen ob die Distribution überhaupt dafür gedacht ist da Treiber zu installiern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist das ja im Prinzip eine LiveISO fürs sichere Surfen.


----------



## sok904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 900er Serie unter Tails*

jo haste richtig verstanden. UNd ich fürchte genau das ist das Problem. Treiber dort zum laufen zu bringen wird wohl nicht funktionieren. "sigh". xrandr hab ich auch schon mal ausprobiert. Funktioniert deshalb nicht, da die Grafikkarte garnicht die Möglichkeit anbietet andere Auflösungen anzuzeigen. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch was falsch gemacht. Ich werde sonst wohl aufgeben.


----------



## _maxe (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 900er Serie unter Tails*

Du kannst mit xrandr auch sozusagen eine neue Auflüsung hinzufügen.
Versuch es mal mit diesem Tutorial:
How change display resolution settings using xrandr | Ubuntu Geek

Bei Tails gibt es übrigens die Option ein dauerhaftes Volumen anzulegen, welches auch nach dem Boot noch vorhanden ist.
https://tails.boum.org/doc/first_steps/persistence/configure/index.en.html

Da könntest du dir z.b die ganzen Files aus dem ersten Tutorial reinspeichern und dann mittles links an die richtigen stellen setzen. Vielleicht funktioniert das ja so.


----------



## sok904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nvidia Grafiktreiber für 900er Serie unter Tails*

Ich werde es mal testen wenn ich heute Abend zu Hause bin. Danke für die Hilfe, ich werde dann mal berichten obs funktioniert hat.


----------

